# Beseler question



## femalephotog (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm going to sell my old Beseler. There was an accessory packed with the enlarger, but I can't remember what it is for. Could someone please check out my photo and tell me what it is? Maybe it's some sort of wall mount for the paper tray or something? But why would I need this if my enlarger is mounted on a board? I'm sure it's easier to figure out than I'm making it, I just can't remember! It's the white tray with a wall mount on the left. Thanks!

beseler2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ann (Jan 28, 2009)

it is a wall mount, but not for a paper tray.

Frankly, i have been doing darkroom work for over 60 years and we have had that enlarger in our school labs for years and i have never seen anything like that. 

I would just sell the enlarger as is and not worry about the mount. Unless you want to use is to hold a tv


----------



## femalephotog (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, I know it has something to do with the enlarger because it was packed in the same box. I just can't figure out how to use it in conjunction with the enlarger and it's bugging me! Thanks for your reply though!


----------



## compur (Jan 28, 2009)

It's for mounting the enlarger to the wall with no baseboard
so you can make bigger prints or just because you like it
mounted to a wall.


----------



## ann (Jan 28, 2009)

learn something new everyday.

never seen a mounting bracket like that .


----------

